
How Typescript saved me hours of debugging webpack - devonzuegel
https://medium.com/@devonmarisa/unambiguous-webpack-config-with-typescript-8519def2cac7
======
lsadam0
I'm honestly at a loss as to why typescript is not the industry standard now.
JavaScript is a mess, and I'm continually surprised to encounter anyone who
prefers it.

~~~
lobut
JavaScript is a mess, but the TypeScript benefits are a full "buy in". Like
implicit or type inference only works when you use 'imports'.

It's a decent amount of cruft that you need to put in and it's not always
smooth sailing.

TypeScript sometimes needs hinting and if you're doing it server-side. I once
had to fix something in my node_modules because they were doing something
wrong and TypeScript wouldn't compile unless I fixed that too.

I'm not saying that it's not worth it.

However, my team were severely turned off when we first started running with
this.

~~~
lsadam0
I think most teams push back when any new, stricter ruleset is imposed upon
them. Sometimes they need some time to see the benefit. I was in the same boat
in having to force TS on my team, but they've come to appreciate how effective
it is at preventing issues and helping to track down already existing issues.
Originally my decision was based on cost, so much dev time is burned away
dealing with the shortcomings of JS.

------
burntrelish1273
Cool. Webpack is pretty popular. Also, we use brunch at work (mostly Phoenix
apps). Even though it's less common, it works pretty well. It's similar to
webpack but it currently only has js config (brunch-config.js). It would be
cool if someone added TypeScript config support (not TS asset support) and a
similar blog post about how to use it.

